# red spots?



## rain13 (Sep 16, 2010)

I got a betta the other day, my second one, at wal-mart. I saw him sitting on the shelf, all sad and sick looking in a cup that hadn't been cleaned for days. I got him, gave him a nice 5g tank, filtered with a heater. His fin rot cleared up quick, as did what I assume was ick, but now his head has red splotches on it. He's mostly white with some blue and red on his fins, but it's not the same red that's on his head. It looks a little like blood that's under his scales. I'm just wondering if it's something I should worry about. 
Also, his poop is white and stringy, which I know means he has a parasite, I'm just wondering what methods I should use to get rid of the parasite.
Thanks


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The spots don't look like this, do they?


The fish depicted died within one hour of taking that picture after he became disoriented and started swimming upside-down. It was horrible. No idea what might have caused it. 

As for the parasites--you should look for a dissolving tablet with the ingredients praziquantel and metronidazole. I have had some success with Jungle's Parasite Clear. Usually after about 5 days the fish begins to pass their parasites and start behaving normally again.


----------



## rain13 (Sep 16, 2010)

No, it's all around one spot, with a few darker spots towards the middle. I'm trying to get a picture, but he's afraid of the camera
I'll look for the tablets too, thanks


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

hmmm I am thinking if his water was super bad for a long time he might have ammonia burns? I am just guessing does he have the spots anywhere else like on his fins?


----------



## rain13 (Sep 16, 2010)

You can just see it, the pinkish red areas near his head.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Woah it looks really bumpy if it wasen't bumpy looking I would just say it's his coloring cause that's kind of what color Carlise my betta is.


----------



## rain13 (Sep 16, 2010)

It's not acctually bumpy, I think the picture is just doing that... sorry they're so bad he wouldn't hold still


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

If the texture is no different than on the rest of his scales, I think he's just undergoing a color change. Red on the head area is common in grizzle patterned fish, I don't think it's anything to be concerned about. You should expect more changes in color as his health improves.


----------

